# Catfishing



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

What kind of catfish are there in escambia river? Whens the best time to catch them and whats the best method?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> What kind of catfish are there in escambia river? Whens the best time to catch them and whats the best method?


Flatheads, Blues, and channels. 
A simple carolina rig baited with bream for flats
Carolina rig with worms, cut bait, crawfish, or basically anything imaginable for channels
Slip bobber set-up with live bream or freshly cut fish will get a blue

Try some different locations with structure in mind and you shouldn't come home empty handed.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Not derailing here/ but does anyone use light tackle on catfish? I am an avid light/ ultralight guy.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Not derailing here/ but does anyone use light tackle on catfish? I am an avid light/ ultralight guy.


Lately my catalpa worm trees have been loaded so when I go I take my light spinning reel setups (ML ugly stik, shimano spinner, 12lb test). That's about as light as I'm getting. Too many snags and big cats in the river to be playing around.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Not derailing here/ but does anyone use light tackle on catfish? I am an avid light/ ultralight guy.


I love light takle, just not for catfish might hang a 40lber....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The time it takes to finally hook up with a big cat you don't want to mess around with anything that cant get the job done. Big Flatheads are some of the meanest and baddest fish I have delt with, anything over 30lbs in a river with heavy to moderate current loaded with structure will turn bass rods into mangled junk. Big Flats send guys home every weekend heart broken after losing that fish they have been hunting for months or years.


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

CatHunter said:


> The time it takes to finally hook up with a big cat you don't want to mess around with anything that cant get the job done. Big Flatheads are some of the meanest and baddest fish I have delt with, anything over 30lbs in a river with heavy to moderate current loaded with structure will turn bass rods into mangled junk. Big Flats send guys home every weekend heart broken after losing that fish they have been hunting for months or years.


 



so true:thumbsup:


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

@cathunter wheres a good spot to catch a big catfish like the ones in your pics and what for bait??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> @cathunter wheres a good spot to catch a big catfish like the ones in your pics and what for bait??


Its really hard to pin point where and when they will be at a certain place at that given time. But I would start with live baits and work structure like log jams and fallen timber. During the summer fish the nights.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Anything out at Simpson river?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> Anything out at Simpson river?


I started out learning to catfish on Simpson's river, I have caught many of flatheads, channels and blues on it. Warning fish the out going tide or u will strike out.


----------

